# Average shot distance (elk)



## CzHskr (Jan 29, 2012)

Whats your average shot distance for elk with a rifle?


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

*elk shot*

I've only shot at one elk and it was the only one I've harvested. It was a 305 yard shot. The elk were walking single file in a line across a hay field. My brother and I took the last two cows in line. They didn't go more than 50 yards.

Doing a double like that is fun!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My last three elk shot were 255, 350 and 305 yards. All one shot kills with my 7mm rem. mag.
I did loose one big 6x6 with a high should hit with a crappy bullet at 200 yards. Dropped the big bull in its tracks but moments later, it got up and ran off like nothing was wrong.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is all going to depend on the type of country that you hunt. If you are walking through a forest and hope to jump shoot one as you come into a clearing it will be more like 50 yards or less, if you hunt wide open country like I do then your shots are going to be the 300 yard plus type of shots.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

No sidetrack, but ridge what bullets are you using? 

I wasn't sure what to vote. Seems for bulls I have been hunting in thick stuff so distance is getting shorter. Cows and spikes are long shots usually


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I guess all I could say is about half you are much better shots than me.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

He was using Hornady SST's. I still remember the thread.------SS


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks SS! I have been thinking about the 162 SST. I don't mind spending money on ammo, but they seem to be high quality for a good price. I like the HSM 168 VLD but its getting to be too spendy.

I need to reload.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> He was using Hornady SST's. I still remember the thread.------SS


That is correct. The 154 gr. superformance.
I shot the bull last year with the 160 gr. accubond.
which I'll be using again for both deer and elk.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

I would be curious what the success rate is on those shooting 300+ yards. I know there are some sharpshooters out there that know what their rifle and ammunition will do but there are many more that "think" they know what it does. After I shot my cow elk from a herd 2 years ago, I noticed 2 elk with broken legs as they ran away. My elk was already down from one shot.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Most of my elk(cows and bulls, all weapons, I believe 16 total) have been less than 100 yards. Only 3 further and all less than 320 yards. Never had to shoot any further but I have always hunted thicker stuff.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Rattler said:


> I would be curious what the success rate is on those shooting 300+ yards. I know there are some sharpshooters out there that know what their rifle and ammunition will do but there are many more that "think" they know what it does. After I shot my cow elk from a herd 2 years ago, I noticed 2 elk with broken legs as they ran away. My elk was already down from one shot.


On the longer shots of 300+ I am 9 for 9 on both cows and bulls along with my best bull. With the majority of them being one shot kills. But then I know my elk rifle and just what it will do at extended ranges. There have been a couple of shots that I haven't taken due to conditions such a wind or where the elk was standing.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Rattler, I have been rifle shooting since I was a kid out past 500 yards. With that said, my first big game animal was a doe pronghorn taken at 450 yds 1 shot kill. As for elk I have taken them as far out as 400 yards 1 shot kills never lost one from that far away. Ironically, I have lost a cow that was a jumping shot at 100 yards. I think for a lot of people that take +300 yard shots, we make sure to have a really solid rest and only shoot at an animal that is unaware of your presence. That with proper equipment often makes for a better shot than a nervous animal at 100 yards. Personally, I prefer to be within 250 yards with a rifle. It just has the perfect balance in my opinion of distance and the animal being oblivious. 

When I muzzleload, I have taken elk as close as 10 yards and as far as 200.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Nice shooting guys. I knew there were some good shooters out there. I didn't expect the "others" to reply by stating how many game animals they have wounded. My furthest shot was about 450 yards on a mule deer buck that my brother had wounded. I had a rock rest, no wind, and it was standing straight away from me. Not the ideal shot but it dropped in its tracks and ended its suffering.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Rattler said:


> Nice shooting guys. I knew there were some good shooters out there. I didn't expect the "others" to reply by stating how many game animals they have wounded. My furthest shot was about 450 yards on a mule deer buck that my brother had wounded. I had a rock rest, no wind, and it was standing straight away from me. Not the ideal shot but it dropped in its tracks and ended its suffering.


My grandpa told me a story about when he and 4 other friends were elk hunting along time ago. Must have been either sex.
They had spooked a herd of elk and the elk were running away on the other side of a big canyon over 600 yards away.
Now I don't advise doing this but my grandpa got an idea to shoot out in front of the herd with hopes of turning them back.
Well he fired his 30/30 winchester and hit the lead elk in the head and it dropped. The herd did turn back and they got 4 more elk out of the herd.


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

My dad had a head shot on a cow elk one year. He missed and hit a tree on the other side of the meadow. About 100 head came charging over the hill at him. He jumped behind a tree to keep from being run over. He had elk on each side of him and dropped one of the cows as the went by. He had to change his shorts before he could dress the elk.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've only ever shot at two elk, thankfully harvesting both. First one 15 years ago with a .270 at 75 yards that took two shots to kill it. No clue on bullet I used. My dad loaded it up and I pulled the trigger. Wasn't concerned with details very much back then. 

Second one last year at about 150 yards with 210 grain TTSX out of my .338. It ran about 30 yards and did a front somersault over itself. I probably would have dumped in its tracks it but didn't have a great rest and hit it a couple inches back, but still double lunged it. 

I'm not sure I'm confident shooting at 300 yards, even with a rifle totally capable of effectively killing an elk at that distance. I've always felt my guns were capable of much greater distances than me as a shooter.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

All of them under 50 yards, most at around 30-35. The last one at 40. All have been with bow and arrow. Only one with a rifle. It was also under 50 yards. I can't remember them all, but I believe my total kills (bulls and cows combined) is around 10. I average one elk about every 3 years.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

*Kills*
Average: 196.25
Min: 60
Max: 385
n=8

*Misses*
Average: 332.5
Min: 275
Max: 390
n=2


----------



## jshuag (Jan 16, 2014)

2 - the only 2 elk I have ever shot. 

1 was at 150 yards and the second was at 420 yards.


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

jshuag said:


> 2 - the only 2 elk I have ever shot.
> 
> 1 was at 150 yards and the second was at 420 yards.


Awesome. My 2 elk were also shot at 150 and 420 yards.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

I've killed 7 bulls, only one was further than 15 yards. My first was a 405 yard shot. Not my finest shooting but as an excited 14 yr old I feel proud now! 

That being said most elk hunters in utah need to be prepared to shoot 300-400 yards. A cross canyon shot is something quite common, and a person will likely face this at some point in their elk career. 

With a little bit a practice, and I stress a little bit it doesn't take a whole bunch to make this an ethical shot, and a gun a fella trusts. Most hunters should feel able and confident in setting up and making this happen. 

There are always intangibles, moving animals, wind, etc those will need to be factored in at the moment but if favorable I believe nearly anyone can do this!


----------



## Billy Mumphrey (Sep 5, 2012)

My average shot for elk is like 400+...the ones I actually hit are closer to 150-200.


----------

